# temp and cpu fan speed too high



## chamarayapa (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi 
I have a little problem with my PC
i don't know why this happens but i have two rams (1GB and 256 MB)
when i install the 1GB ram my normal CPU temperature becomes 72 celcius and when i play a game the monitor flicks after few minuets::4-dontkno and when i play the game some times the CPU temperature reaches 80 Celsius. but when i install the 256 ram ;the average CPU temperature is 59-64 and i can play games without flicking. my average CPU fan speed is 4687rpm. my processor is Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.06GHz , cores 1 ,threads 1 


some body help me please:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## chamarayapa (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm running windows xp 
my video card is intel82865g(on board) 
CPU is Intel celeron d with 3.06ghz ram 1gb .
my motherboard is ConRoe865GV
voltages ;
+12v , +12.57v
+5v , +5.18
core 1.38
+3.3 , 3.39
what is wrong with my PC please help me:normal:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where are you taking the cpu temps from
do the paste and see where you are at


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

see reply & link in post #2 ...................... thats what needs to be done


----------

